# mineral feeders



## tallgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I know I saw some automatic mineral feeders made of pvc pipe not to long ago, and now I can't seem to find them. I wanted to make some and wanted to check the photo on exactly what to get. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? They were fastend to the wall vertically, filled to the top and capped. the goat eats out of the bottom- like a bird feeder. I thought they were so neat and now I can't find them- search didn't come up with it. Maybe I'm lose'n it.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

is this what you were looking for - toth boer goats posted this link a while back - I think the picture of the mineral feeder is at the end of the article:

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents ... at_025.pdf

I do remember seeing some others, too . . .


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=11357


----------



## tallgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes! That was what I was looking for! (So I'm not going crazy!) Thank you both so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> is this what you were looking for - toth boer goats posted this link a while back - I think the picture of the mineral feeder is at the end of the article:
> 
> http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents ... at_025.pdf
> 
> I do remember seeing some others, too . . .


 :greengrin: :wink: :thumbup:


----------

